# What is your favorite kind of sword?



## Swordlady (Jun 6, 2006)

It doesn't necessarily have to be the related to the sword art you are training in (that is, if you are currently training in a sword art).  As much as I like the feel of a katana, I also have a soft spot for light bastard (also called hand-and-a-half) swords.  One of my current personal favorites is the Atrim Lady Ash.  Because of my short stature, it's more like a longsword to me (7" handle and 35.7" blade, 44.5" overall).  At two pounds, it's also ridiculously light.  It's a lot of fun to cut soft targets with, though I wouldn't try it on tatami mats.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2006)

As much as I like Katanas, I think I'm starting to lean towards kodachi.
Oh, and the Gladius.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 6, 2006)

Claymore.


----------



## mantis (Jun 6, 2006)

this
about 10 - 15 lb's. used to cut horses legs in combat.    it makes you feel like you are holding a real weapon.  other than that i like chinese broadsword... eh.. probably boring to most of you


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 6, 2006)

Katana first, of course!  For some reason, it just "feels right."  While mine is a production blade (Last Legend Mark V) that doesn't have all of the traditional trimmings, it's still an excellent cutter, and has been easy to maintain.  Hopefully, one of these days, I can get a nice custom katana made for me by Howard Clark, but in the meantime, what I have will do quite nicely.  

After the katana, I would go for the rapier, since I did thoroughly enjoy the fencing training.  A lot of finesse with this weapon, and you can really get an appreciation for what fencing does to help your kendo / kenjutsu, and vice versa.  A lot of what I learned in fencing also helped my empty hand training both directly, and indirectly.  

At the same time, I don't want to leave the slashing aspect out, and would also love to get a nice saber, but alas, my bankbook is still hurting from last year's house downpayment!


----------



## monkey (Jun 6, 2006)

I enjoy the weight & feel of the Katana but, for all around carenza Id say the barong.See my demo video thats on the post & I demo How Remy & Ernesto shown me the low spinning & teight turns that the Kuntao Arnis  Deployes!


----------



## mantis (Jun 6, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> As much as I like Katanas, I think I'm starting to lean towards kodachi.
> Oh, and the Gladius.


what's the difference?
is it just a shorter one?


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 6, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> what's the difference?
> is it just a shorter one?


 
Kodachi is a short sword (shorter than two _shaku_), sometimes (mistakenly) interchanged with wakizashi.  A kodachi has similar specs to a wakizashi, but is more like a short tachi.

Edited to add the source (my bad): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodachi

Though bear in mind that Wikipedia is hardly considered an "authoritative" source.


----------



## Kensai (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a gladius, it's ok, but nowt special. My overall favourite would have to be the katana. I like the Chinese broadsword too.


----------



## pstarr (Jun 6, 2006)

Although I practice a Chinese martial art, I favor the katana (I do have some training in iaido)-

But my second favorite would be the "deer antler swords" (aka. "elkhorns") used in Baguazhang.


----------



## Chris deMonch (Jun 7, 2006)

Gotta go with the daisho, what with them being the swords I train with and all.  I'm also partial to the basket hilt claymore, matter of fact I dig most swords.  Just not the rapier, I never liked that one.  But anywho, the daisho trumps them all far as I'm concerned.  Saito Hajime said it best:
"Yahari Katana wa Nihonto ni kagirukara ne..."
Roughly translated:
"The Japanese sword is, after all, the best..."


----------



## Kreth (Jun 7, 2006)

monkey said:
			
		

> Want to see some sword demos--go to search & type in monkey.See some of my 2004-6 semiars & more.


This has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey! I'm a light bastard!  Nice to see someone appreciates me.

Heh heh.

But seriously...  In my current incarnatuon of sword stuff... I prefer the Togakure-ryu style of Katana... been facinated with it ever since I saw its use at a Seminar several months ago.​


----------



## matt.m (Jun 7, 2006)

Katana is my favorite sword.  Cane is my favorite weapon.:asian:


----------



## kyudogrrl66 (Jun 16, 2006)

Sure, I'll resurrect a week-old thread, why not?  I like Jian, Katana, and over the last few years developed a liking for hand and a halfs, like Swordlady. My fave (like hers) is the Atrim "lady Ash" and a custom blade that Mr. Trim made for me last month.


----------



## pgsmith (Jun 16, 2006)

OK, since you resurrected it.  
My favorite is of course Japanese swords, since that's what I practice. However, I've always had a soft spot for Viking swords. Always wanted one, but any sword money I manage to gather ends up going to user swords instead. 


> Kodachi is a short sword (shorter than two _shaku_), sometimes (mistakenly) interchanged with wakizashi. A kodachi has similar specs to a wakizashi, but is more like a short tachi.


This is one of the big reasons that I really don't like Wikipedia. You never really know if what is on there is truly valid or not.
It has been my experience that kodachi refers to a short sword less than two shaku (approx. 24 inches). There is one particular art that utilizes a slightly longer than normal length short sword and refers to it as a kodachi. The words "more like a short tachi" make no real sense since the distinguishing feature of a tachi is the mounts (slung cutting edge down from hangars), not the blade. I have never encountered a tachi mounted short sword.

It is important to remember that the Japanese language is extremely context driven. It is never a good idea to try and strictly define Japanese words as we can English words. The closest that you can do is to give a general range of definitions and pick the one that seems closest within the context of the conversation.


----------



## Mcura (Jun 16, 2006)

Aw heck, can I just say I like 'em all?


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 16, 2006)

pgsmith said:
			
		

> This is one of the big reasons that I really don't like Wikipedia. You never really know if what is on there is truly valid or not.
> It has been my experience that kodachi refers to a short sword less than two shaku (approx. 24 inches). There is one particular art that utilizes a slightly longer than normal length short sword and refers to it as a kodachi. The words "more like a short tachi" make no real sense since the distinguishing feature of a tachi is the mounts (slung cutting edge down from hangars), not the blade. I have never encountered a tachi mounted short sword.
> 
> It is important to remember that the Japanese language is extremely context driven. It is never a good idea to try and strictly define Japanese words as we can English words. The closest that you can do is to give a general range of definitions and pick the one that seems closest within the context of the conversation.



...and this is why I'm grateful that folks more knowledgeable than me are posting in this forum.    I wasn't sure about how accurate the Wikipedia's definition of kodachi is.  Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## North Star (Jun 24, 2006)

Miao dao has to be my favourite :ubercool:

Love the reach and the long handle, allows for good power delivery and speed. Big weapons are always faster when they have long handles for superior leverage. Super versatile.


----------



## kenpohack (Jun 26, 2006)

Ummm...I still waiting for someone to invent a lightsaber. Until that happens, I'll settle for a rapier. I was a fencer in high school, so I'm most comfortable with a one-handed weapon. I think the rapier is more agile than other blades and ideal for unarmored combat. I have a healthy respect for the katana, but almost every battle I've seen between a fencer and a kendo practictioner did not end well for the kendo guy. I've been on both ends of that fight, and I've got to say that I liked holding the rapier much better.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 26, 2006)

I study the FMA's.

My favorite sword is the Wakazashi. The length and weight allow for a lot techniques that the longer and heavier blades do not.


----------



## tradrockrat (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I'm an up close and personal kind of guy.  That's why I was always attracted to the Kukri.  We consider it a short sword, so i guess that counts.  The Dha was fun, but it didn't resonate with me like the Kukri does


----------

